# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  Auto Heal bot

## Norokir

Hi, everyone! I'm looking for bot, that can to automatically heal in dungeons. That means, I have to move in dungeon, go out from void zones, etc, and bot at the same time will heal the party. It's would be like an auto-rotation DPS bot, just for healing. Is a similar bot exists? Thanks.

----------


## jadethread

This does exist. You can use PQR rotation to do it.
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ity-queue.html ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)
along with BuBa's Healing Rotation located here
10-20-11_Bubba_HPally.zip - bubba-pqr-profiles - 10-20-11 Bubba HPally PvE/PvP/Arena - My Profiles for PQR - Google Project Hosting
Just click "10-20-11_Bubba_HPally.zip " and extract it to PQR / Profiles then run PQRotation with WoW Open and attach it then click the drop down list next to "Rotation 1" and click "Holy pally" Or whatever. And go ingame and press Ctrl + X or whatever its bound to

----------


## Norokir

Oh, thats great!  :Smile:  Do you have one for resto druid?

----------


## jadethread

Sorry. I dont know of one. But Im sure there is a profile for Rdruids. Just post a reply on t asking for it.

edit I see you've already did that. Nvm :P

----------


## Norokir

Thank you very much, jadethread.  :Smile:  I think this thread may be closed.

----------


## jadethread

No problem  :Smile:  Have a good day!

----------

